# Alumacraft 1436 LT conversion!



## Heynow (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi all, I’m starting my very first project. I have a 1436 Alumacraft. It is the "light" version weighing around 135 lbs. It has a 55" beam, 19" sidewalls and a 15" transom.

I got a decent deal on the boat at Cabela's in West Virginia -- it was on clearance for having a few scrapes and dings. The sales associate said several boats were tossed around outside when a strong storm came through the area. It didn't look too bad though, and I got it for much less than I would have gotten the 1236 I was looking at. I filled it up with water and it seems to be leak-free.

I plan on installing a front deck with storage for my battery and some gear. Middle floor. And a rear hatch extending from the back seat.

I’ll provide updates as I work on my boat. I look forward to talking with everybody. Thanks! 







Dent on the front gunwale:





Dent on the rear corner of the hull which is bulging up a little. It's not leaking but I'm keeping my eye on it:


----------



## sparkbr (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice find. the damage looks minimal and realistically, isn't anything that a boat very well could have after a few years of river use.


----------



## Brine (Apr 11, 2011)

:WELCOME: heynow,

Great boat. Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## mbhutton (Apr 11, 2011)

awesome deal, look forward to the updates


----------



## Heynow (Apr 13, 2011)

My boat has been sitting in my garage for the past few weeks and I have been debating how to execute the biggest part of my project: the front deck.

First, I had to decide what material(s) to use for the structure. I decided to go with a wooden structure for two main reasons: Aluminum is a bit too expensive, and wood will be easier to work with. I think my boat can afford a little added weight since it's a light model, so I’m not too worried about the wood. I’m not sure if I'm misguided there or not, but that's what I'm going with.

I am going to use 2x2's for the structure. My first order of business is applying some Thompson's water sealer to them.

Here's a photo for editorial purposes. There's some treated wood in there that I'll end up tossing or using for scrap if I need 'em:


----------



## Heynow (Apr 15, 2011)

After deciding that I would use wood for the structure of the front deck, I had to get a plan for its layout. I debated a long time over how I should run my horizontal supports, figuring I had 3 options:

Option 1- run the 2x2's from the top of the front seat to the top of the center seat. The problem with this option was that the front deck would be sloped due to the front seat sitting higher than the center seat. Many of you are aware of this dilemma. To level it out I would have to raise the center seat structure higher than my liking.

Option 2- run the 2x2's between the front and center seats, so that part of the deck would sit directly on top of the center seat, and the other part on top of the structure. This seemed like a good option because it would keep the deck as low possible to the center seat. However, I discovered that lowering the 2x2's and decking would not allow for adequate storage space underneath. Most importantly, my battery would not fit up front if I did it this way.

Option 3 - run the 2x2's from the top of the center seat into the face of the front seat. This is the option that I chose as a compromise. I'm a little worried that the deck may be a tad too high (sitting on top of 2x2's on top of the center seat), butt this is what I’m going with:


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 15, 2011)

will keep an eye on this. Good luck!


----------



## rmzachar (Apr 15, 2011)

I will be following this as I'm doing a 1436L myself.


----------



## Heynow (Apr 18, 2011)

This led me to my next debate: how to tie-in my vertical supports for the front deck structure.

My concern was that I only have 2 ribs in the front, and they are small/narrow. The ribs in my boat are not square in shape and they are less than 1” on the sides and top, so I thought I might have trouble attaching my vertical supports to them. 

To make it a little easier for me, I decided to install a plywood "floor" in the front, which will be screwed into the ribs with a few self-tappers. This floor will allow me to install the vertical supports much easier using 2x2 hangers and L-brackets. I will-cut out an opening for my battery box, and will use the rest of the floor to mount my onboard charger and for some basic storage space.

The trade-off for using this "floor" is of course the added weight. But since I am already trying to bring some weight forward (with the battery) I think it will be okay.

I have cut-out a cardboard template for this floor piece and traced it onto my plywood:





Here is the floor piece fitted into the boat, with the battery box cut out. I will apply some Thompson's to it and then screw it into the ribs.


----------



## T-MAN (Apr 18, 2011)

nice job so far ready to see what the finished product will look like


----------



## Heynow (Apr 19, 2011)

I attached my front "floor" to the ribs with some self-tapping screws. Then, I finished my front deck structure.

I still have to attach the structure to the face of the front seat (still debating how to best accomplish that). Once that's complete I will add some vertical supports.


----------



## Heynow (Apr 20, 2011)

One of the big debates was figuring out how I should attach my front deck structure to the front seat. If you recall, the 2x2’s will be sitting on top of the center seat and will run into the face of the front seat. 

At first I was going to cut a hole into the top of the front seat and remove some foam. That way I’d be able to reach in my hand and bolt L-brackets onto the face. 

Instead, I made it a little easier on myself and decided to attach a face plate to the seat using Liquid Nails and some big self-tapping screws. Instead of wood, I used a piece of plastic material that I had available. I'm not exactly sure what the material is, but I had some 1x8 pieces of it which I was able to cut to the shape of the seat face. I'm satisfied with the way that it's on there; it feels pretty darn strong:







With the face plate attached, I was able to sit my 2x2 supports onto its lip. I also attached some L-brackets for a little added support:





Later today I plan on attaching the vertical support posts and will hopefully start to work on the rear deck in the same fashion that I did the front.


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks good, gonna be a sweet ride. What are you pushing your new boat with?


----------



## Heynow (Apr 21, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> Looks good, gonna be a sweet ride. What are you pushing your new boat with?



I have a newer 9.9 Nissan. Don't need to win any races, just hoping it will push all of this lumber!


----------



## Washpa (Apr 21, 2011)

Have you started on the rear deck yet? I am SWPA working on a 1648 and starting the rear deck this weekend, just wondering what your plans were?


----------



## Heynow (Apr 22, 2011)

Washpa said:


> Have you started on the rear deck yet? I am SWPA working on a 1648 and starting the rear deck this weekend, just wondering what your plans were?



Hey man, I'm working on the rear deck now and should have some photos later. But I'm essentially doing the same thing that I did up front, including mounting that plastic to the transom to hang my 2x2's on. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Heynow (Apr 25, 2011)

When I finished the front deck structure, including installing the vertical 2x2 supports, I started on the deck itself. 

My first order of business was making a template for the deck. I used two pieces of cardboard taped together to get the right size, and then kept trimming it until I got the right fit:






I then cut out the holes for the hatches after fitting-in the cardboard:





I transferred the template onto my plywood and made the cuts. I drilled a few more holes in my deck for the TM plug, Fish Finder, Seat, etc, and then Thompson'ed the edges and bottom of the deck. I did not Thompson the top of the deck as my carpet glue advised not to.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice, you do add a lot of weight to this rig. Good luck.


----------



## Heynow (Apr 26, 2011)

Next, it was time to work on the rear “deck”, which will essentially provide a storage space for my gas tank and some other odds and ends.

Much like my front deck, I decided to use 2x2’s that will sit on top of the rear seat and will run into the face of the transom. Also like my front deck, I attached that piece of plastic material to the transom and cut out some notches for my 2x2’s to fit into.

Here I have the rear deck frame in place. There will be a hatch above the gas tank, and another on the opposite side:






Then, I began cutting out a cardboard template for the deck:





I transfered my template to the plywood and made the cuts, including the hatches and hole for the seat mount. I Thompson'ed the edges and bottom of the deck and hatches, and now they're awaiting some carpeting.


----------



## Heynow (May 2, 2011)

Here I am in the process of carpeting the front and rear decks:








In the meantime, I began running and organizing my wires for my TM, onboard charger and fish finder. Installing my battery up front made this process a whole lot easier:


----------



## Ictalurus (May 2, 2011)

Making some progress. That 9.9 should do you right on the water. Can't wait to see the completed boat.


----------



## Heynow (May 10, 2011)

Here's the front deck going in:









And here's the rear:


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 10, 2011)

Man this is looking great so far. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Heynow (May 25, 2011)

After the front and rear decks were installed (screwed down), I attached two carpeted wall pieces to cover the exposed 2x2s and aluminum seats. I also attached pieces of stairway treads to help prevent wear and tear on the edges:


----------



## Froggy (May 25, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## castillobreed (May 25, 2011)

Looks proffesionally done!! Great work man, now please do mine! haha


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 25, 2011)

Nice Mod


----------



## inflames (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Heynow-

How is the stablilty while you are fishing on your front deck? I am about to kick off a 1436 build myself and I am going to use your thread as my template. Did you consider any other floor material in your bow under your deck? I am going to do the same but i am wondering what else i could use to save weight. Let me know. Great build!


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice Boat

Top Notch work you did!

I am also in SWPA... Lot more PA ppl on here that I thought


----------



## texasboy112 (Jun 8, 2014)

Heynow,

First of all, great job on the boat conversion. I just got the exact same boat and I was wondering how the boat handled and how it managed the weight from your modifications. If you can, please let me know as I'd like to start on mine ASAP. Thanks...


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice work, looking very good!


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## Slick17 (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks great


----------

